# Other missionaries using Mother Teresa as an example of a good missionary



## Pergamum (Mar 8, 2013)

An institution where I did some training for the mission field just displayed a sign saying "Thank God for women missionaries" - and one of the pictures (near Mary Slessor and others) is Mother Teresa.

How would you respond?


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 8, 2013)

My answer: "Is there anyway to replace Mother Teresa with a solid Protestant missionary like Helen Roseveare or Lotty Moon? Last time I checked we Protestants were still sending missionaries TO the Catholics, not counting them as one of us."


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 8, 2013)

I would kindly move past the Mother Teresa propaganda and see what evil she stood for. She is _not_ an example of a good missionary or even a Christian. Here are a few good overview resources about her that stretch beyond the obvious Catholic-Protestant divide: 

The Myth Of Mother Teresa | Challies Dot Com

Be sure to look at the suggested reading at the bottom of the article!


----------



## Tripel (Mar 9, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> My answer: "Is there anyway to replace Mother Teresa with a solid Protestant missionary like Helen Roseveare or Lotty Moon? Last time I checked we Protestants were still sending missionaries TO the Catholics, not counting them as one of us."



I could understand using her as an example of a servant and humanitarian, because she certainly was special in that regard. But she is an odd choice for a missionary hero to a Protestant institution.

Because yes, we are definitely still sending (and being sent) to the Catholics.


----------



## Curt (Mar 9, 2013)

We can look back at at least one "protestant" female missionary who did the cause of Christ no good: Pearl S. Buck.


----------

